
Robert Scoble’s Severed Head, Truthiness, and the Surrender Chicken - TristanKromer
http://quorareview.com/2011/01/31/robert-scobles-severed-head-truthiness-and-the-surrender-chicken/
======
Suelampard5
Sharp. Informative. Funny. Absolutely Right On Tristan. You certainly got my
attention. Sue

------
Lucretia
Any time you speak Truthiness, you have my attention. Nice article Tristan.

------
DerynWarren
Very well done! They should listen to all the points.

------
geoffo8
Makes all the right points, sharp.

------
sursani
Great read. Thanks

